# J.C. Higgins aluminum beer cooler



## tailhole (May 23, 2012)

Ever seen one of these? This one even has a bottle opener on it. Dug it out a camping trip last weekend.


----------



## Uniblab (May 23, 2012)

Sears used the J.C. Higgins moniker on all sorts of things.


----------



## Boris (May 23, 2012)

Looks like improper use of a BEER COOLER to me! Where's the beer?


----------



## MagicRat (May 23, 2012)

Hey Dave I was just thinking the exact same thing when I saw tails pics.


BUT that Cooler is WAY COOL!


----------



## Uniblab (May 23, 2012)

Whatchoo talkin bout Willis? It HAS been used properly because there's no beer remaining. Jeez......do I gotta told you everything?


----------



## MagicRat (May 23, 2012)

I've drank every beer...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jS1S3I5bCUU


----------



## bikeboy1340 (May 23, 2012)

*Where's the BEER? Cooler*

Nice vintage collectible, T-hole.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 25, 2012)

Sears' sporting goods line was called JC Higgins across the board. So there's JCH guns, luggage, and other whatnot. Same deal with Montgomery Ward and the Hawthorne name. As for that cooler, it needs to be turned into a trailer to pull behind a nice Colorflow!!!!


----------



## OldRider (May 25, 2012)

My brother has J. C. Higgins golf clubs.......


----------

